# skidsteers and tree shears



## stumpjumper83 (Jan 14, 2007)

Looking for someone who has a tree shear designed to carry the tree after it is cut free, and operates it with a skidsteer. Reason being that I have a customer who asked me to thin 10-15 acres of overgrown christmass trees that are now in the 10-15" range. I could do it with a chainsaw, but thats alot of trees and with it being a thinning only I don't want to damage the rest of the stand. My thoughts are that a medium to large skidsteer should be able to negotiate the stand, not damage the ones that are staying, and be faster than me and my 460. Anyone looking for a couple loads of cabin poles in northcenteral pa or ny? What do you all think?


----------



## antigrassguy (Jan 15, 2007)

Id try to get a tree spade in there as they are worth alot more alive than dead. What is the diameter and do you have somewhere to move them to or find a developer that would want to landscape with them or home owners.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, how whos looking for 300 tall skinny pine trees?


----------



## antigrassguy (Jan 15, 2007)

I wish they were closer, they would all have a new home. I have a friend in PA. I think its LaTrobe? or around there somewhere. What kind and where are these located. He might have interest. PM me if you dont want to post on the web.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Jan 15, 2007)

antigrass i sent you a pm


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Doyou have a skid steer or tracked loader / you can rent a tree sheer for the job find if you can some trees to practice on it helps ive seen them at work and was told it takes some practice . I an miosture who makes them ,Vermeer? they are also called tree spades by some companies .Check out all the skid streer dealers in your aera and call the dealer they will know where to get one .I can check with the bobcat guy and Catipillar guy you could just add the cost on the charge of your r service . I have renetd stuff I do not have . . catipllar has a good lease /rental system as does bobcat J Deer I am not sure never rented from them heard good stuff . new holland same. 
Alos try a mini excavator i used one to dig a hole and move small trees to plant and IT tdug carefully out a good sized rhodie dropped a tree and then replanted the rhodie it in a week ilooked likei was nver there! well the guy listend to meand gave it water and we got soem good thunderstorms . 
idrove by it lst spring on theway to theaiorport it looks great in full bloom ! 
just a few other ideas.


----------



## Peakebrook (Feb 13, 2007)

You will need close to a 60 inch root ball to transplant 15 foot christmas trees successfully. Your not going to do that with a skid steer. I have an Optimal 1100 44 inch on my JD 280 and that is pushing it. The other problem with digging the trees is the substantial hole that is left behind. They have to be filled which means bringing in soil when doing a selective thinning.

Dymax makes a 14 inch shear with graple arms and an accumulator arm. It could easily handle the job. The biggest issue is how far you have to move the cut trees and what are you going to do with them. I would recommend using a skid steer with metal tracks over the tires. Important for added traction and lower center of gravity.

I have cleared alot of land with my JD 280/Dymax combo. The only downside is the soil disruption when the ground is not frozen.


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 14, 2007)

*mtnman*

in th futur pleese us th speell cek funtion


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Feb 15, 2007)

woodfarmer said:


> in th futur pleese us th speell cek funtion



I will when i am writing my doctoral thiesis 

Why must a small fe make fun of a persons typing this is a forum about working with trees and thier care not spelling bee. 
if my typing boters you tyat much ignore my post and move on I try my best to type an use spellcheck but you do it paartial loss of \senstion and severe nerve damage in your hand it would take meall day to make one post . . give it a rest :deadhorse: 

the guy wanted to know about tree spades not my typing .


I think Vermeer makes them they cost a mint and somecan move a 100 ft spruce iahve semn thethings work if you have a lot of captiol or can get loan go for it you will be in rare comapny and high demand . . i have used a small one on a tracked loader with small trees and bushes to create a h instant hedge . I wish I could afford one .


----------



## suchysdoitall (Feb 22, 2007)

i have a timber line made in sidney ia i think it is a very good shear. i have cut 30" trees with it


----------



## smokechaser (Feb 22, 2007)

We have a Dymax shear that can handle 18 inch trees (MAX) that we put on a Bobcat T-200 or our ASV RC 100 or our ASV 4520.
It has an accumulator for handling more than one tree at a time.


----------



## mologger (Feb 26, 2007)

*shear*

i use a 221 hydro ax shear head and a grapple skidder that many trees would only be a half days work. i can carry them a long ways if needed


----------



## hvy 1ton (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an older dymax and really like it. I use it for clearing trees out of fields and fencerows a lot.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm using (whenever we get back to work due to mud season  ) a Keto 500head on a Deere trackhoe. This is a high production harvester though. It fells (with a harvester b&c) limbs and stacks (bunches) in a hurry.


----------

